

Zork like set of games - gcmalloc
http://parchment.toolness.com/

======
mitcheme
I recommend Emily Short's fractured fairy tales (Bronze, Glass) and Galatea.
They're all well-written and pretty well-programmed; Glass is funny and the
other two are a bit trippy/strange. IIRC they all have multiple endings.

------
pxm
If you like Lovecraftian horror then Anchorhead is highly recommended. A
really well made game and the writing captures the mood perfectly.

------
rufibarbatus
Playing Rybread Celsius on my browser is giving me the warm fuzzies. Those
were such fun times!...

